# Q: How many have trained their GR using "Clicker Training"?



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

As in the form of a Book, DVD, Dog Trainer, Class with other dogs.
And how would you rate your degree of success on a scale of 1-10.
#1 a total flop:doh: As in a Rolaids experience causing gray hair and what didn't turn gray fell out and you watch land between your feet and spin / wash down the shower drain.

#10 Outstanding! "Super" I should have done this sooner, had a golden owner brain cramp!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I know clicker training is really popular, but I absolutely hate it. They introduced it the first or second week of Augie's obedience class and no one liked it and all refused to use it again. I'm sure it works just fine as a training tool, but I don't want to hear that annoying CLICK CLICK CLICK a million times/day. The instructor still uses it herself and it grates on my nerves. It's like a screechy kid or something.... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK...... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK...... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK......

But other than that, I like it LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I know clicker training is really popular, but I absolutely hate it. They introduced it the first or second week of Augie's obedience class and no one liked it and all refused to use it again. I'm sure it works just fine as a training tool, but I don't want to hear that annoying CLICK CLICK CLICK a million times/day. The instructor still uses it herself and it grates on my nerves. It's like a screechy kid or something.... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK...... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK...... CLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK......
> 
> But other than that, I like it LOL


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: ...I'm glad I'm not the only one who couldn't stand that clicking sound......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

what about dog whistles? lol

I train tucker with treats... and a crate?

I dunno how well it works (never hada dog before) but he still pees in the house and doesn't listen very well.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> As in the form of a Book, DVD, Dog Trainer, Class with other dogs.
> And how would you rate your degree of success on a scale of 1-10.
> #1 a total flop:doh: As in a Rolaids experience causing gray hair and what didn't turn gray fell out and you watch land between your feet and spin / wash down the shower drain.
> 
> #10 Outstanding! "Super" I should have done this sooner, had a golden owner brain cramp!


The forum expert on Clicker Training is Katieanddusty....and she hasn't been around much lately.... I wonder if we could bring her out of hiding again...

I'll see if I can dig up some of the links she's posted in the past....


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate the clicker!!! yikes!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*The clicker is a handy tool*

I have used it for certain things on and off for years,different dogs ,no wise cracks. I think it is very useful as one tool in training. It basically tells the dog "you're right". People who train only with clicker tend to be in the purely positive group of trainers. I don't believe that true reliability can be trained without compulsion. The clicker does allow people who don't know how to give praise a good consistant way to praise and reinforce positive behaviors in their dogs. Give it a chance.Theres a huge amount of information on the internet about clicker training. Using it in a class setting the first time before the dogs gets it would be hard for a lot of us. BUT the first time you look in your dogs eyes and see that they understand will be a good one for you the handler and your four pawed partner. I'm sure there must be someone on this forum who is a clicker trainer who could help explain this.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> The forum expert on Clicker Training is Katieanddusty....and she hasn't been around much lately.... I wonder if we could bring her out of hiding again...
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up some of the links she's posted in the past....


This is Katie's link from her own site:

Clicker Training

It seems she posted links before, but I can't find them now....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay, here's a couple sites:

Levels.html
Clicker Training Lessons

And here's a book Katie suggested:

Clicking with your Dog by Peggy Tillman


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Last Spring, we brought in a dog for foster care, and the clicker was a great tool for him. He was very nervous and just plain scared of me, and he pulled like a freight train on leash. He seemed to have good potential for learning, but the problem was that any form of enthusiastic praise from me really freaked him out. So, I decided to try the clicker, and it was very effective.

I didn't do any of the food association stuff or anything like that. I simply used the clicker to let the dog know that he was doing what I wanted----and that was mainly "checking in" with me and staying connected with me. We used the "pull no go" method for leash work, and in less than one full day of work with the clicker, the dog was walking calmy on a loose lead.

We worked with him for six weeks, and I used the clicker during every walk we took. Over time, I added quiet priase along with the click, and by the end of those six weeks, I could give him a hearty "Good boy!!!" 

The _clicky-clicky _noise drove the other, unfortunate yard dogs in my neighborhood crazy. Every time I'd click, they'd start barking. The barking served as a fine source of distraction for my foster dog, so I was happy to keep on with the clicker. 

After his adoption, his new family decided not to continue use of the clicker, and that's worked out well. After he'd been with his new family for three months, the dog came to stay with us for a week. During that week, I used the clicker a few times, but it really didn't matter; the dog was great about paying attention, and he had acquired the confidence to respond to whatever voice command or hand signal that he'd learned. He was happy to receive praise.

So, that experience made a believer out of me. The clicker is a great tool to have. You never know when you might need it, especially if you're doing rescue work. I think that if I ever get a puppy, I'll use the clicker during those early weeks. It seems like a great way to condition a young pup. Of course, I'd first do a lot of reading and ask *Katieanddusty *for advice.

I haven't used the clicker on my two, but they were responding pretty well to the clicks I gave the foster dog. That was funny to watch!


----------



## Bizzimomx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

I could never get used the idea of having a clicking noise. I used treats with our 3rd golden and he would only listen and do his thing if I had a treat for trade so I trained my Bernese with treats to start but weaned him to good ole fashion love and attention. I have to say, he was our best trained dog ever, don't know if it was the breed or his personality but boy would he listen. That is why I'm a little concerned getting a Golden again, we have not had a high evergy dog since our youngest was 3 years old and now I work and will have to pen/crate the dog most days. 

Our plan is puppy socialization classes and I'm shooting for agility, going to put one up in our back yard but we are quite woody so there will be an added element to our obstacle course. What is a good age to start introducing a puppy to an agility course? Flyball sounds fun too!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back, Teddy was asking me if I was going to train Nugget with a clicker? Of course, he had a book from school and a school friend who trained her dog using the clicker. As I understand it with great positive results. Thanks again for your time & "info"!... A question I had, and as Rick now understands - would be my luck, "What happens if you misplace or lose the clicker?" I would love to at this point lose the snow shovel! Rick's laughing again!!.... Rick, just to save you the time at the keyboard and rubbing it in, I know what your thinking and about to type and post here.
You're going to suggest that as soon as I can get out that I should purchase a top of the line Star Wars level snow blower and as a result a snow flake wouldn't form and land within my zip code, area code for the next 20 years!
There I beat you to it, didn't I?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Okay, here's a couple sites:
> 
> Levels.html
> Clicker Training Lessons
> ...


Thanks for the great info, and help Rick!:wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The clicker training took too much focus and mental acrobatics for me. Lucky was fine with it, but I couldn't get it right. So hard to break habits and change to a whole new way of thinking. You have to be consistant and that was tough for me.

I think if you are asking the dog to go over and beyond normal acceptable behavior...like training to pick up laundry around the house or doing agility....the clicker training is perfect.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I use ct a lot in agility and obedience to let my little girl know "yes", that's what I want. It has worked really well with her. Did take me a little bit of time to get used to it, and prime my clicker finger lol.


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

I have used the clicker training since the first day Summer got home (she's 11 weeks now. She has really responded well to itl. She responded so well with hand signals first, that in no time I could add the word and she would respond. I have used it to crate train her, potty train/with bell/ in a certain spot, sit/stay before being fed, sit, down, quiet, and Hi 5. My 10 year old daughter has done very well with the system. I have been able to do away with the clicker for sit and stay. The only complaint I have is that it doesn't work for immediate negative behavior. The hand signals and no talking helped me stay calm. It made me think about breaking steps down instead of expecting so much from the puppy at first. I plan to continue to use it as long as it is successful for us. The clicker sound doesn't bother me.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Bentley was what the trainer called a "latent learner" i.e., "present in the unconscious mind but not consciously expressed." Or, just plain selective hearing. We got off to a slow start with clicker training but it did eventually work and we gradually replaced the clicks/treats with praise. Whenever he needs a refresher or a new behavior, I revert to the clicker.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry I haven't had time to read everyone's post yet but in the mean time I wish to say that I feel that Amber has slowly developped this FOOD agreession because we started the CLICKER TRAINING.

Since the day we got her (3 months old) and from day one at home we used to sit by her and cuddle her during feeding time (we didn't even know back then that it was the right thing to do).

Then CLICKER CRATE TRAINING said:

When you eat dinner, he goes in the crate. When the phone rings, he goes in the crate before you answer the phone. *When you leave for work, the dog goes in the crate.* *When he eats*, *he eats in the crate*. When he naps, put him in his crate. When you just need a break from puppy watching, crate him! Put him in the crate in a happy voice, have a nice soft fleece for him to lay on, give him a favorite chewtoy and shut the door. Ignore fussing, don't talk to him, and don't let him out when he is fussing. If he learns that fussing gets him out of the crate to be with you, then he will fuss louder every time.

We only used CLICKER TRAINING IN RED ABOVE. So we had to stop touching and being close to Amber when she was eating. We gave it up in the end as she enjoyed her crate after less then 3 weeks. Then we started feeding her outside but forgot about the touching and staying close to her...which I believed led to this later food agression.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Sorry I haven't had time to read everyone's post yet but I will in the mean time say that I feel that Amber has slowly developped this FOOD agreession because we started the CLICKER TRAINING.
> 
> Since the day we got her (3 months old) and from day one at home we used to sit by her and cuddle her during feeding time (we didn't even know back then that it was the right thing to do).
> 
> ...


Those types of things...including eating in the crate...is not exclusive to clicker training. Its just methods that help the dog adjust to the crate and see it as home.

I agree...that eating in the crate and in isolation can lead to a problem later...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

_Those types of things...including eating in the crate...is not exclusive to clicker training. Its just methods that help the dog adjust to the crate and see it as home._

Yes but I understood that CLICKER TRAINING IS PROFESSIONAL ADVICE... From people who knew about dogs. 

How can CLICKER CRATE TRAINING comprimise puppie's feeding habits/behaviour? It is not fair and easy to comprehend if you are just a family wanting a pet for your child.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Okay, here's a couple sites:
> 
> Levels.html
> Clicker Training Lessons
> ...


Rick this is the popular one in UK (I wish I never used it for crate training):
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- Housetraining Your Puppy
As Amber developped FOOD agression afterwards.

I am willing to follow good advice from professionals but not if later on I have bigger problems to deal with... Sorry for posters who are fans of CLICKER CRATE TRAINING...

On the other hand POTTY TRAINING was pretty successfull. So no hard feelings CLICKER TRAINING fans... Some work and some DON'T. Us uneducated dog owners have to find out the hard way.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I've tried clicker training in the past on both Sidney and Kimo (our other dog before Sid). Its very time consuming in the beginning and your timing has to be near perfect... this is a true skill that has to be learned. For me, the problem is that simple things such as sit, down, shake, etc. can be taught quicker and easier other ways (often 'luring' is the preferred method for speed)... so for simple command/responses the clicker just seems like too much of a hassle and I got quickly frustrated. Plus as has already been pointed out, the clicker is pretty much useless when you are trying to extinguish a bad behavior... many of the suggested methods I've seen are just too convoluted and even plain silly and again there ARE faster and more effective methods for stopping unwanted behaviors in your dog... of course, these are considered negative methods of training.

But I must say that for teaching complex behaviors, I don't think there is any substitution for clicker training. A real good example is free-style... that's where the trainer and the dog perform a choreographed dance routine together (often lasting for more than a minute). If you've ever seen one of these performances, you'll quickly realize it could only be taught with clicker training methods.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I love clicker training. I am not what I would call a purist (I dont always use shaping exclusively) I also lure in conjunction with ....
It is a great way to fine tune a behavior...
If you like to train tricks it is a hoot!

To me it is kind of like READING how to... learn to do a cartwheel, untie a knot....versus actually learning how to do it by physically going through the motions. If you try and what you try doesnt work you rethink/analyze and try again...

For instance if you are teaching your dog how to salute...A clicker can tell the dog which paw to lift, how high to lift his paw, where to place his paw (above the eye) and how long to keep it there. 

If you are teaching your dog the difference between the remote and the phone...fun and useful trick..! The one 'trick' my dogs know that my husband & teenage boys actually use and appreciate! Although when they bring home new friends - they LOVE to show off what the dogs know (somehow they get credit for all the training - )

If you are teaching your dog how to tuck its tail it is great! Example: I have a small SUV - when two Goldens are in the back there is limited space - They need to tuck their tails so they dont get shut into the door! Now they jump in - I say tuck your tails...they use 'whatever muscles a dog uses'... to draw their tail in close to their body - 

The actual clicker is just a way to say "correct choice"...
You can use the click of your tongue or your voice or a physical sign like 'thumbs up' - the advantages of a clicker is that it is fast, unique and consistant marker. Think of how many ways there are to say the word "YES" the many different speeds, volumes, tones and emotions you can connect with that one simple word....
The clicker can cut through all the 'extra' unecessary information...

You dont have to carry a clicker and treats around with you all the time - although those of us that really enjoy it often have them everywhere 'just in case'..You do wean off the clicker and off the treats.......that is until you think up some other cool behavior you want to teach!

Books are great for theory but not so much for learning - Theory=10, Learning HOW to Clicker Train=3 

DVD are a nice way to actually seeing examples, but dont individualize or give a realistic picture of how long it can take to shape a behavior as they are edited for time - IMO, they are also expensive So I would rate at a 7

Classes with 8 people or less.... rate an 8 for me - price is better and you can get some evaluation of how you are doing - you also get to watch others and see what is working for them and what is not. 

One-on-One training wth a good trainer - 10!
You get a lot of quick feedback the pace is faster.
If you have done some reading and gotten some theory behind you - you will get a lot for your cash investment..




kra said:


> As in the form of a Book, DVD, Dog Trainer, Class with other dogs.
> And how would you rate your degree of success on a scale of 1-10.
> #1 a total flop:doh: As in a Rolaids experience causing gray hair and what didn't turn gray fell out and you watch land between your feet and spin / wash down the shower drain.
> 
> #10 Outstanding! "Super" I should have done this sooner, had a golden owner brain cramp!



Regards,
Mary


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You taught your dog to salute? I am impressed!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is not my only method, but I use it for trick training. I wouldn't use any other method to teach things like freestyle (dancing with one's dog), tricks, and certain things for obedience. It creates a dog that thinks, loves to learn, and loves training.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

njb said:


> You taught your dog to salute? I am impressed!


DH is an Army Officer... 
And Maine winters are long ..... too much time on my hands!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

LibertyME, do you have any photos of the salute? We'd love to see one! Does Liberty salute when you greet the troops in Bangor? That would be a sight to see.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gldiebr said:


> LibertyME, do you have any photos of the salute? We'd love to see one! Does Liberty salute when you greet the troops in Bangor? That would be a sight to see.


Ive tried to get her to 'salute' at the airport....she is waay too excited....
She is still in what I call the 'kitchen stage' of the trick... 

The kitchen is where I start training almost every trick...then to the backyard...then down the street...then to class...then add more and more locations and distraction....
Everytime I change a 'venue' or add a distraction the behavior regresses and hand to be built back....

Some trick are not worth proofing in all the locations...But the salute I do want to take to the airport....so the training continues ;-)

I will see if husband captured a shot the other day...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

And if you ever have some freetime--LOL--you can come to Houston and teach Julie to do a flip or something else real cool every time my son hits a homerun....

I have been trying to work on something like that with her during his batting practices--but she is so freaked out wanting to get the ball... it is almost mean to make her watch them fly around and not let her have any. 

I can't wait to see a pic of that salute!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> I love clicker training. I am not what I would call a purist (I dont always use shaping exclusively) I also lure in conjunction with ....
> It is a great way to fine tune a behavior...
> If you like to train tricks it is a hoot!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info!:wavey:


----------

